# runny poop/diarheaa



## newpup (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello All,

Sorry I know it's been a while since I last posted, been a bit busy with work and Mali. She's such a joy.

Well....the issue is, I've recently changed her food, from Royal Canin Puppy 33 to Innova puppy food. I've been slowly adding new food to the old for about a week now. But since we started added the Innova she has been having runny poop, actually at first it was soft stools now it's puddles of poop. Is this normal? Everytime she poops she makes a grunt. I'm worried, I don't know if I should just stop feeding her the Innova. She also has been picking at her food. She makes a big mess, whereas previously she just gobbled everything up in 2 minutes! She know leaves her food in her bowl and just picks at it. 

I had tried her on a few different kibble and canned the past few weeks, small bags Nature's Variety Instinct, Innova EVO, Timberwolf and Merricks puppy plate. She didn't have a problem with eating any of the trials. Her poop was normal. Any advice or comments would help!

I just keep telling myself that I'm just worrying over nothing, since I have read Innova is such a good food.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

If she doesn't do well on it, I would change her food to something that agrees with her. Not every food is for every dog.

Oh, I want to add, are you sure its the food and not something else? I would take her to the vet, to make sure.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You need to stop changing her food. I would do chick/rice until her stool is normal. If the diarrhea continues, a vet visit is in order. Once she has normal stool, pick ONE food and start weaning her onto it.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, you've changed her food quite a bit in just a couple of weeks. Even trial sizes are still a meal, and need to stop changing around. Like JMM said use a chicken rice formula to get her back on track, and stick with it. Canidae has great chicken formula.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I WOULD JUST DO THE THE BOILED CHICKEN AND RICE. THEN I AGREE WITH THE OTHERS ,USE ONE FOOD PERSONALLY I WOULD NOT GIVE HER THE ONE THAT UPSET HER STOMACH.BUT I WOULD CALL MY VET JUST TO MAKE SURE EVERYTHING IS OK


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I just switched to Canidae because of soft yucky poo from using another brand and the positive results were immediate. Boil some chicken add white rice and get your baby on a kibble that she can digest without trouble.


good luck,

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I never had a problem with runny poo when rotating foods. I usually mix them together for a day or two and not switch them out cold. 

I've tried a lot of brands in the last six weeks, some kibble, but mostly canned. The only food Nikki ever had a big problem with was Evanger's - she threw up after eating it, and that same day I learned that they'd been investigated by the FDA. It's probably a coincidence, but the timing was way too weird. 

All dogs are different, so if you find one that they like and it agrees with them, it's probably good to at least stick with it as your base food. 

We've settled on Nature's Variety Prairie canned Lamb and Oatmeal, and Nikki likes it and she does fine on it. I'll probably keep her on this food until we go to home cooked in 3 months unless the vet tells me different.


Forgot to say: If a food causes your dog to have the runs, then no matter how good it is, I'd stop feeding it immediately and try another good brand. Even the best premium dog foods don't agree with all dogs and these days you can never be too careful about dog food, even if you pay a lot for it.

Edited to say: You should listen to Jackie. She knows a lot about these things! :biggrin:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Jackie is right, stop changing her food. But, I think a vet visit would be in order. You should get a stool sample done to be sure. Sounds like a tummy upset to me though.

Consult with your vet first, but I'd put her on I/D for a little while or boil some chicken and rice and give that to her until her tummy is back to normal too.


----------



## newpup (Mar 19, 2008)

When changing her food, I used the Royal Canin as a base. I wanted to see which one she liked, but she had seemed to just devour everything. 

I took her to the vet once I saw Precious Paws's reply. The vet says everything seems normal. Mali was a little 'dry', so she recommended some liquids subcutaneously. She also got a prescription for Tylosin, twice daily for 7 days. The vet had originally said she would give metronidazole but was worried about the dosaging since Mali is so small, she weighed in at 4.2 lbs. Also the gave me a kit for a fecal sample. The vet thinks it might be viral.

I just brought her home and gave her the first dose. She pooped just a few minutes ago, and it's still runny. I washed her butt off and noticed some blood with mucus. She didn't have blood in her stools until now :smpullhair: The vet closed around the time I left. So I will have to wait until tomorrow to talk to them and bring in the fresh sample. All I can do at this point is just watch her. Hopefully the antibiotic helps. At this point I no longer think it is the change of food.

I'll keep everyone posted. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The same thing happened to my friend's Malt this past week and I think he was feeding her California Natural. I hope Natura foods isn't having a problem. 

His dog was given antibiotics and she is fine now.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Feed her a little bit of rice and cooked ground beef (with no oil), it will firm up her stool enough to make it a little more comfortable for her to poo out. My vet had me do this with London when she got the runs.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

when sparkey gets diarrhea he always gets blood and mucus when there is nothing else left in him. I freaked out the first time I saw it. don't worry too much. I would just give chicken and rice ( sparkey can't handle rice so he gets potato ) . I feel for you :grouphug: . we went through this last month, he is just getting better but it lasted a long time and every test came out normal. the vet gave him Flagyl. that works pretty good. make sure she drinks good but feeding her too much is not good when she is sick. hope she is better soon rayer:


----------



## newpup (Mar 19, 2008)

MALI UPDATE!

So her poop has been entirely normal since starting on the tylosin. She's been back to her normal self. The vet called and told me her fecal sample was clear of worms :new_shocked: But not Giardia. So I called her and asked to be sure, they didn't even test for it. I had to bring in a new sample, just got a call earlier that it came back negative :smheat: So hopefully it wasn't anything for big concern. She's eating just fine, I've been sprinkling her medication on brocolli, and she just gobbles it up.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> MALI UPDATE!
> 
> So her poop has been entirely normal since starting on the tylosin. She's been back to her normal self. The vet called and told me her fecal sample was clear of worms :new_shocked: But not Giardia. So I called her and asked to be sure, they didn't even test for it. I had to bring in a new sample, just got a call earlier that it came back negative :smheat: So hopefully it wasn't anything for big concern. She's eating just fine, I've been sprinkling her medication on brocolli, and she just gobbles it up.[/B]


Great news!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> The same thing happened to my friend's Malt this past week and I think he was feeding her California Natural. I hope Natura foods isn't having a problem.
> 
> His dog was given antibiotics and she is fine now.[/B]


I just noticed your post. Any updates if it could be the food?


----------

